# How long is too long?



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I got a coyote from bloodyblinddoors today that he shot last weekend. I tried skinning him but he was pretty well frozen. My fingers where as cold as he was so I went inside and figured I'll try again tomorow afternoon. Is a week too long to let the carcass sit befor skinning or is it still salvageable?


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

You gotta let the coyote thaw out before attempting to skin it!! Its gotta be in 60 degree temps for a day!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Alright, thanks Levi.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

as long as the coyote stays frozen you should be ok. i have waited up to 2 weeks before skinning them. the cold weather is good as long as the coyote does not start to defrost. the belly will start to spoil when it starts defrosting, then the fur can start slipping on you.

as soon as they start to thaw, its time to get busy... yeah, it is difficult, but if not, you will lose the hide.

cya

:sniper:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Ok, I gave it another shot today but was driven away by how smelly this animal is. At first I just thought it was just a stinky yote,but when I got the hide pealed away from the belly and hind right leg, some meat was blue and some was even green. I doubt the thing is good anymore so I was wondering, where would I be able to safely dispose of the carcass?


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

that's too bad


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

was the blue and green around the entrance and or around the exit wound? If it is its because the coyote's blood in that area has rotted. The hide could still potentially be good but like levi said next time let it sit in the 60 deg. or better temps for a day and let it thaw. FYI every coyote that i have skun has smelled if i let them sit for a day. If i do it asap on the back of my truck the smell is alot less.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Nope, the bullet holes wheren't anywhere close to the green area. I know coyotes stink, but this one was overpowering, like someone farted then pooped in a plastic bag and held it over my face. It almost made me throw up, it smelled so bad... :S Is that even romotely normal? I was also thinking about the warm weather we had last week... could that have been warm enough to have it start rotting?


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

LOLOLOLOL :lol: :lol: :lol: That is a great way to put it on the smell part. The warm weather could have started the rotting process. Was the coyote a male or female cause it was and could still be the tail end of breeding season. That really makes a difference in smell!!! It sounds like one of those deals that its better you than me type deals :wink:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

weasle414 said:


> I was also thinking about the warm weather we had last week... could that have been warm enough to have it start rotting?


Probly. The fur buyer would'nt take it so it sat in the back of my truck for almost a week while the temps teetered above and below freezing. If you would'nt have offered to take it I would have dispossed of it.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Male.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Well Phil, I figured it was worth a shot at least... I just forgot what kind of temps we've been having.

If it is rotten, would it be fine if I just chucked it out in the woods or something to decompose or get eaten from there?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

weasle414 said:


> Well Phil, I figured it was worth a shot at least...


I'm glad you gave it a try at least. Maybe I'll have a fresher one for ya in the near future.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Or better yet, maybe I'll finally kill one myself soon!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I like that idea better


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey Phil, what do you think about me getting a .223 or a .22-250?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

EVERY coyote in this part of the country at least, is green in the stomach even if you skin them five minutes after them hitting the ground. The smell is just part of the game


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Alright, thanks Brad. I thought it was probably an abnormal thing for it to be green, but if you say it's normal, I'm taking your word for it!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

big_al_09 said:


> Hey Phil, what do you think about me getting a .223 or a .22-250?


Great idea!


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

okey dokey


----------

